

Clever method to reduce multiplication on paper to counting and addition - kristaps
http://www.vostok.es/blog/how-the-japanese-multiply

======
atgm
They say it's taught in Japan; I teach in elementary and junior high schools
here and have never seen this. Kids here memorize multiplication tables just
like kids in America.

~~~
kristaps
Yes, the title of the video seemed suspect, so I didn't use it.

